# Reasonable Restaurants in Las Vegas?



## Cindala (Aug 5, 2009)

We just exchanged into Marriott's Grand Chateau for next June, so we are excited about planning our trip! We know there are tons of dining venues in Vegas, but we are looking for good food at reasonable prices. Any good buffets or other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 5, 2009)

I know this has come up before, but I couldn't find it through the search function.


In no particular order:


1) Pizza at Spago (Caesar's Palace Forum Shops)

2) The In-N-Out Burger at Tropicana and Dean Martin.

3) Binion's Ranch Steakhouse (quintessential old Vegas menu and prices).

4) The 24-hour $5 chicken-fried steak special at Longhorn Casino, Harmon and Boulder Highway.

5) The 777 Microbrewery at Main Street Station, Fremont.

6) The $2 shrimp cocktail at Golden Gate, Fremont.

7) Any Roberto's for their Mexican food. (They're all over the place.)

8) Hofbrauhaus Las Vegas, Paradise and Flamingo

9) Studio B Buffet at M Resort (way way South Las Vegas Blvd.)

10) Spend the $80 per person for Sterling Brunch at Bally's (The Strip, Sunday only)

11) Stock up on "in-room noshes" at International Market, Tropicana and Decatur (best foodie market in the valley).

12) Amazing pizza at Settebello, "The District", Green Valley. (Certified by the Naples Pizza Cartel -- I don't know the name of the group. But only a dozen or so pizzerias in the US have this certification.)


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 5, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I know this has come up before, but I couldn't find it through the search function.
> 
> 
> In no particular order:
> ...



Not a bad list assuming the OP has a car. 

On the strip, there isn't a lot of great deals anymore. That is unless things have changed with the tanking economy. 

Planet Hollywoods shopping mall (easy walking distance) use to have a decent selection of reasonably priced places to eat. NYNY's good court area has some surprisingly decent places that aren't to expensive. You might check the casino coffee shops for specials. The last time we were there they were underwhelming but, things could have change in the 16 months since our last visit.

If you can get up north to the Stratosphere, they use to have a decent selection of restaurants reasonably priced. We rarely go that far north anymore so I'm not certain on their current status. 

Chin Chin's in NYNY use to be a reasonable a good Chinese restaurant. America in NYNY use to serve a decent breakfast but, last time we where there I wasn't overly impressed. The menu had been cut back, prices were higher and the service wasn't all that great. The Cafe in the Monte Carlo use to serve a decent breakfast at a reasonable price. 

If money is a concern, I'd stay away from MGM. Everything from their coffee shop to their Mexican restaurant is WAY overpriced. 

I am not a big buffet fan but, Bellagio and Paris had very good buffet's the last time we ate at them. Pricey but they were good. Tropicana use to have a reasonably priced buffet that wasn't all bad. It wasn't great but they did have a variety of choices and a decent price. 

There is a Cheesecake Factory in the Forum Shops at Ceasers Palace and a Grand Lux Cafe in the Ventitian that provide reasonably priced good food. Chain restaurants yes but, it's consistantly good food at reasonable prices.

Downtown has better deals than on the strip but, you have to get there and it can be a little seedy. It's not our favorite place to just hang out. Many of the off strip casino's offer good value for restaurants. South Point (5 miles south of Mandalay Bay) has a nice selection of reasonably priced restaurants and good gaming odds. There's a little outdoor shopping district just south of Mandalay Bay (can't recall the name off the top of my head) that has a Claim Jumper restaurant that I really like (again, a chain restaurant but still very good). If you can get down to the outlet mall south of the airport there is a decent Italian restaurant called Bootleggers that's pretty good and was easy on the wallet last time we were there. 

There is also the Peppermill restaurant up on the north end of the strip by the Riviera many people swear by. Prices are good and it has the old Vegas feel to it but I've never really cared for the food quality myself. It's still worth a shot if you work your way that far north.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 5, 2009)

Ellis Island has some decent food at great prices. Full rack of rib BBQ dinner with sides for around $11. 8 oz sirloin steak with sides and salad for $5.99?.

About 2 blocks off the strip.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2009)

I just want to second the recommendations on Scoop's list for #9 and #12.

I hope you'll have a car so that you can try some of the places away from the Strip.  Studio B Buffet at the M is our favorite buffet.  Go at lunch time for the best price.  If you sign up for a players card you get $2 off so that makes it $12.99.  In addition to every kind of delicious food imaginable, there is complementary wine. There are marvelous desserts, gelato, & cappucino & lattes, too.

My daughter mentioned Settebello's for pizza at the Green Valley District location just last week.  Her team at work had gone there for lunch and she said it was absolutely the best pizza she had ever eaten.  I hope to try it soon.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 5, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I
> I hope you'll have a car so that you can try some of the places away from the Strip.  Studio B Buffet at the M is our favorite buffet.  Go at lunch time for the best price.  If you sign up for a players card you get $2 off so that makes it $12.99.



I didn't like the free wine -- AT ALL. Undrinkable, I thought. Free beer was OK, if you don't mind Pabst or Coors.

But the beer/wine IS free -- the only one in Las Vegas, unless I'm mistaken.

The quality of the food is second to none. I think dinner is actually a better "deal" than lunch (at twice the price) because of the sushi selection. 

Karen, I'm surprised you're not raving about the chicken fried steak at Longhorn! Best breakfast deal in the valley. Try it anytime you're hungry and on Boulder Highway.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> But the beer/wine IS free -- the only one in Las Vegas, unless I'm mistaken.


 Last time we ate at the LV Hilton buffet, I think  they had free wine.  


I've never been hungry and on Boulder Highway at the same time! So, I've never eaten at the Longhorn. But, I may try it sometime.


----------



## Cindala (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far! We do plan to rent a car for the week, but since we have heard horror stories of navigating the traffic of the strip, we probably will want to walk to most places to eat.

Here are a few more questions hopefully someone can answer:

1. Would you recommend having a reservation for dinner, and what would be the peak dinner time?

2. Or are there so many places to choose from that waiting is not an issue?

3. Is there a nice place to have a simple breakfast nearby the Marriott?

4. How is the buffet at the Mirage? A friend just returned and said they have a weekend only buffet that was very good.

5. Are the restaurants all non-smoking or will we have to request the non-smoking area? (NJ state law...all restaurants non-smoking, even the AC casino's now too.)

Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2009)

Cindala said:


> 5. Are the restaurants all non-smoking or will we have to request the non-smoking area?


 All restaurants are non-smoking.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd like to put in a little plug for a favorite of mine, and that's the Second Street Grill at the Fremont Hotel  on Fremont St downtown.  

I also recommend 777 Microbrewery at the Main Street Station, but it's on Main Street just off Fremont St.

I know Fremont Street and Downtown Vegas are not for everyone, but if you want to see and get a feel for "old" Vegas, then you have to leave the Strip and head downtown.  

For a fun place to eat and get messy, try Hot n Juicy Crawfish on Spring Mountain.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 5, 2009)

*A couple yes's*

Second In-N-Out Burger as a must do great deal. Also look for Battista's Hole In The Wall behind Ballys - great little local dive with good value prices. Also Ellis Island is in the same area and is a reasonable price with "old Vegas" feel.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 5, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Last time we ate at the LV Hilton buffet, I think  they had free wine.
> 
> 
> I've never been hungry and on Boulder Highway at the same time! So, I've never eaten at the Longhorn. But, I may try it sometime.



All the food at the Longhorn is horrible, EXCEPT the chicken fried steak, which is AMAZINGLY GOOD. Worth driving across town good. A chicken fried steak, two eggs over easy, camp spuds, a biscuit, mad amounts of sawmill gravy and several $1 Modelos is my favorite "after a late night" breakfast.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 5, 2009)

Cindala said:


> 1. Would you recommend having a reservation for dinner, and what would be the peak dinner time?
> 
> 2. Or are there so many places to choose from that waiting is not an issue?
> 
> ...




1) Depends. L'Atelier de Joël Robuchon? Yes. Jasmine? Yes. Michael Mina? Yes. Most other places? Reserve if you want. It's unlikely you'll be turned away. Peak dinner time swings wildly depending on the price-point of the restaurant/buffet. In general, the less it costs, the busier it's going to be with the 5 p.m. blue-haired dinner crowd. Peak for the "trendy" places is 7-9:30 p.m.

2) Generally, yes. But the entire world can decide to go to the same restaurant one day, meaning agonizingly slow lines. I've had this happen at Bellagio and M Resorts.

3) No idea. I like Longhorn and four bloody marys for breakfast. Or Paris Village Market Buffet and three bloody marys and three mimosas.

4) I've heard good things about the Cravings weekend brunch at the Mirage. But I've never gone, because the Sterling Brunch at Bally's (at $85 per person) is the best deal on planet Earth. There are a lot of people who disagree -- they say the waiters are snooty. I've never had such problems. Then again, I put on a jacket for this brunch. They pour Mumm champagne, and serve all-you-can-eat Maine Lobster, Washington Oysters, Key West Shrimp and fresh sushi and caviar. Sterling Brunch has never made a penny on us, and we eat there at least six times each year.

5) The restaurants are always non-smoking. But the stench can waft in from the emphysemic, chain-smoking morons at the slot machines. Depends on the layout of the casino.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 5, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Second In-N-Out Burger as a must do great deal. Also look for Battista's Hole In The Wall behind Ballys - great little local dive with good value prices. Also Ellis Island is in the same area and is a reasonable price with "old Vegas" feel.



Ellis Island makes good microbrewed beer. As a local, I also like the location -- off strip, but close enough if you want to go there.

Battistas "Hole in the Wall" is aptly named. You couldn't pay me to eat there again. I swear my pasta was par-boiled and microwaved. Never again. I prefer Carluccio's Tivoli Garden in the Liberace plaza on Tropicana. Go on a Wednesday and say hi to Wes for me.

I was a huge fan of In-N-Out, until a friend from California took me to Tommy's Original Hamburger Shack. 

His exact words, "You've got two Tommy's in Las Vegas? And you're eating at In-N-Out? What the [censored] is wrong with you?"

BEST DAMNED BURGER I HAVE EVER EATEN. REPEAT -- A TOMMY'S DOUBLE CHILI CHEESEBURGER WITH CHILI FRIES IS MY NEW "DEATH ROW" MEAL. East Coasters have no idea what they're missing.

And seriously, if you're coming from the East Coast, make a point to find a Roberto's and eat anything on their menu. It's not the best Mexican in Las Vegas, but it's REALLY GOOD, and REALLY CHEAP. It's cheaper to eat here than it is to buy food and cook it. We take out from Roberto's every week.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I was a huge fan of In-N-Out, until a friend from California took me to Tommy's Original Hamburger Shack.


To each his own--I never could figure out what the big deal is with Tommy's.  It wasn't that great or any different from many other burgers, IMHO.  In-and-Out, on the other hand, is the best burger I've ever had.

But, from your other posts I know that we enjoy very different foods. I would never eat sushi and one beer or another means nothing to me--I don't like beer.

So, restaurant recommendations should be taken with a grain of salt!


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 5, 2009)

Karen G said:


> To each his own--I never could figure out what the big deal is with Tommy's.  It wasn't that great or any different from many other burgers, IMHO.  In-and-Out, on the other hand, is the best burger I've ever had.



The big deal is the chili. Without it, Tommy's isn't quite as good as In-N-Out's "animal style." With the chili, it's the Sistine Chapel/Mozart/Venus d'Milo of cheeseburgers.

They'll sell a heaping tub of chili for $6.50 -- that and Bouchon's $5 french fries have to be the most under-appreciated deals in the West.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> The big deal is the chili.


I think it was the texture and consistency of the chili that turned me off.
It reminded me of something very unpleasant.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 5, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> 4) I've heard good things about the Cravings weekend brunch at the Mirage. But I've never gone, because the Sterling Brunch at Bally's (at $85 per person) is the best deal on planet Earth. There are a lot of people who disagree -- they say the waiters are snooty. I've never had such problems. Then again, I put on a jacket for this brunch. They pour Mumm champagne, and serve all-you-can-eat Maine Lobster, Washington Oysters, Key West Shrimp and fresh sushi and caviar. Sterling Brunch has never made a penny on us, and we eat there at least six times each year.



Oh My God! That sounds like it might be worth my entire food budget for the week   It is only on weekends? Would I need to wear a dress? I wasn't planning on taking one.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 5, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Oh My God! That sounds like it might be worth my entire food budget for the week   It is only on weekends? Would I need to wear a dress? I wasn't planning on taking one.



It's only on Sundays. And yes, dress up. You will get a better table and better service if you dress up. Reserve at least several days in advance.

Bring the dress anyway (basic black, preferably), because Las Vegas still has a dress code, even if it isn't advertised. You will have a better time here if you're well dressed -- at the buffet, at the restaurants, in the casino, everywhere.

EDIT -- Basically, you cannot overdress for this town. If you both go everywhere "black tie" with Cartier watches and diamond cufflinks, the service and quality will blow you away. If you're in a mobility scooter with an oxygen tank, wearing double-knit polyester, not so much.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> It's only on Sundays. And yes, dress up. You will get a better table and better service if you dress up. Reserve at least several days in advance.
> 
> Bring the dress anyway (basic black, preferably), because Las Vegas still has a dress code, even if it isn't advertised. You will have a better time here if you're well dressed -- at the buffet, at the restaurants, in the casino, everywhere.
> 
> EDIT -- Basically, you cannot overdress for this town. If you both go everywhere "black tie" with Cartier watches and diamond cufflinks, the service and quality will blow you away. If you're in a mobility scooter with an oxygen tank, wearing double-knit polyester, not so much.



I may be too late since I'm leaving Friday. I had thought about taking a dress for the shows if nothing else, but I generally hate to dress up--ever--for anything. I did it for too many years, and since I retired 7 years ago, I've only worn dresses for weddings and funerals. I only own three  That said, I don't own any double-knit polyester and prefer linen in the heat.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2009)

jamstew said:


> I may be too late since I'm leaving Friday. I had thought about taking a dress for the shows if nothing else, but I generally hate to dress up--ever--for anything. I did it for too many years, and since I retired 7 years ago, I've only worn dresses for weddings and funerals. I only own three  That said, I don't own any double-knit polyester and prefer linen in the heat.


I think you should dress however makes you feel the most comfortable. Why try to please pretentious people who might give you better service because they think you're wealthy and might give them a bigger tip. Great customer service should be afforded to every customer--treat everyone as you would want to be treated, no matter what they look like or what disability they might have or how young or old they are.

A person's value and character is not dependent upon their outward appearance.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 6, 2009)

*Your Opinion May Differ*

Scoop,
I'm using a mobility scooter, even in my own house for the next couple of months.  Are the aged and infirm the last acceptable groups for you to put down (or maybe you have others I haven't noticed)?

In general, dress like you want to.  I've seen men in shorts at very high end restaurants at night.  Women, no, at least not locals.  Women tend to wear capris or sun dresses.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 6, 2009)

*More Restaurants*

I like In and Out.  But if you like/insist on Mayo on your burger, you won't cause they don't have it.  If you aren't a mayo freak their food is yummy and the prices low.

I like the original Tommy's at Beverly and Rampart in LA, but the one in Henderson not so much.  I lioke their chili but understand why Karen doesn't.  It is what Jerry calls "dogfood chili," no beans just thick and meaty sauce.

I like Settebello Pizza.  They don't have pepperoni as that isn't true Italian.  They are in "District 2"  On Green Valley Parkway near Whole Foods (across Green Valley from the main District).  There are a lot o f mid-priced restaurants there, Elephant Grill, Cheesecake Factory, etc.

Locals tend to go to taverns/pubs a lot.  Village Pubs have good food with reasonable daily specials.  They also have  the "home brewed" Ellis Island Root Beer, as they are owned by the same company.  There is one east of the strip. You could Google it.  There are PT's Pubs as well, good for thin crust pizza, and this month they are half price during happy hour (normally a serves 0ne pizza is about $10.).  The PT Gold has a much more extensive menu.

On The Strip there is a Chipoilte Grill just north of Harrah's.  Good "Fresh Mex,"  they serve soft tacos, burritos, burrito bowls and salads.  That's all, but they make them to order with the ingredients you specify.

More in a bit.

Fern


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 6, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Why try to please pretentious people who might give you better service because they think you're wealthy and might give them a bigger tip.





Fern Modena said:


> In general, dress like you want to.  I've seen men in shorts at very high end restaurants at night.  Women, no, at least not locals.  Women tend to wear capris or sun dresses.



It may not be fair, but people who are well dressed and act like they are experienced with fine dining get better service. That's just how it is. You can wear what you want. Just don't expect to be treated like a Rothschild if you arrive for dinner in a sleeveless flannel shirt, baseball cap and shorts. (As I have seen on several occasions.)

People who dress well get more comps and upgrades at the casinos, better service in the bars and restaurants and more friendly service in the shops. You can wish for an egalitarian world all you want, but it's not going to change a thing.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 6, 2009)

*More Low Cost Restaurant Choices*

As previously mentioned, South Point has well priced food.  The buffet is not fancy, but it is good and  absolutely the best in the lower tier, IMHO.  The M is better, but at least  1/3 higher.  The seafood buffet (Friday I think) at South Point is very good.  Their coffee shop serves both regular coffee shop food and yummy Chinese made to order.  The upstairs Mexican Restaurant, Baja Miguel's has good food, and some of the best taquitos I've ever had (they are also on the buffet).

There is a whole string of chain food places, IHOP, Chilis, Chipolte, Dunkin Donuts, Tropical Smoothie, Cane's and more in front of the Outlet Mall on South Las Vegas Bl. at Warm Springs (in frobnt of the mall, not in it).   Cane's only serves chicken fingers, plates and sandwiches and sides, with their own special sauce (and beverages).  Best darn chicken fingers I've ever eaten.

All for now.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 6, 2009)

Scoop,
And you've lived in Las Vegas how long?  

Loved your comments, skipping over your earlier mobility user coments...I guess its too difficult to justify such blatent remarks...


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 6, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> Scoop,
> And you've lived in Las Vegas how long?
> 
> Loved your comments, skipping over your earlier mobility user coments...I guess its too difficult to justify such blatent remarks...



The longest two years of my life.... sigh. I've never been coy about the fact that I do not like Las Vegas. My worst days in Key West were 100% better than my best days here.

I don't have a problem with people in mobility scooters. They're a great invention that give people who would otherwise be house-bound freedom. I also don't have a problem with oxygen tanks or double-knit polyester. 

But the old lady at Fitzgerald's, pulling endlessly on a slot handle and a Marlboro Light, in her scooter, huffing oxygen, wearing pastel double-knit polyester is not going to get a good table at Bouchon. The maître d'hôtel is going to sit her "out of sight/out of mind" away from the other diners. Probably near the bathroom. It's just the way of things.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> But the old lady at Fitzgerald's, pulling endlessly on a slot handle and a Marlboro Light, in her scooter, huffing oxygen, wearing pastel double-knit polyester is not going to get a good table at Bouchon. The maître d'hôtel is going to sit her "out of sight/out of mind" away from the other diners. Probably near the bathroom. It's just the way of things.


I seriously doubt that that "old lady" will be going anywhere near Bouchon. One nice thing about Las Vegas is that there is something for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## LODISCOLEE (Aug 6, 2009)

*Hash House A Go Go*

If you have a car and can get to the outskirts of the City - out on Sahara Ave -west of the strip.   We ate there about 4 yrs ago and when back this yr when we were in LV on the 4th of July - we rented a car and went there for breakfast - BEST Apple pancake EVER !!!  You get a big bunch of food for the $$$  I feel.  We plan a trip to the Hash House every time we go to Vegas - give it a shot.  You might have to wait for a table - always seems packed ( good thing I think )


----------



## jamstew (Aug 6, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I think you should dress however makes you feel the most comfortable. Why try to please pretentious people who might give you better service because they think you're wealthy and might give them a bigger tip. Great customer service should be afforded to every customer--treat everyone as you would want to be treated, no matter what they look like or what disability they might have or how young or old they are.
> 
> A person's value and character is not dependent upon their outward appearance.



I couldn't agree more! I used to know quite a few people who were extremely wealthy (and was married into one of those families a long time ago), but you'd _never _know it by how they dress--except for big events and holidays, when it definitely shows. I think being from the south makes a difference--we're generally much more casual. I'm going be comfortable. I have a little Michael Kors white linen float dress with 3/4 sleeves that I can wear with nice sandals, which is about as dressy as I'm willing to go. In my case, comfort *never* involves heels. Also, as a woman who travels solo 99% of the time, I never travel with good jewelry. I think it invites trouble.  So, I'm not going to stress over my travel wardrobe other than to wonder if it will be cold enough in the theaters that I need to take a jacket.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2009)

*Some of those pesky senior citizens were spotted in Bouchon.*

I had googled Bouchon to see where it is since I haven't tried it yet, and I was amused to find a review of the place with this statement:

"4 of us showed up for dinner - with a reservation - decked out and feeling a little out of place amongst the senior citizens with the Hawaiian shirts and the shorts. We were dressed for the place - they were certainly *not*." 

Here's  the page with the reviews, and the one I quoted is the sixth one down.

Scoop, I'm a little curious as to why you still live here since you loathe Las Vegas so much.  What is keeping you here?

Also, re: the post above about Hash House A Go Go, I second that recommendation, too.  Great food & lots of it.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 6, 2009)

Karen G said:


> "4 of us showed up for dinner - with a reservation - decked out and feeling a little out of place amongst the senior citizens with the Hawaiian shirts and the shorts. We were dressed for the place - they were certainly *not*."
> 
> Here's  the page with the reviews, and the one I quoted is the sixth one down.



Karen, do you YELP?

I am a Yelper & after TUG, it's the site I post on the most frequently with reviews.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 6, 2009)

Karen G said:


> "4 of us showed up for dinner - with a reservation - decked out and feeling a little out of place amongst the senior citizens with the Hawaiian shirts and the shorts. We were dressed for the place - they were certainly *not*."
> 
> Scoop, I'm a little curious as to why you still live here since you loathe Las Vegas so much.  What is keeping you here?



My mother in law is very ill, and is going through surgery after surgery. It made a lot more sense for us to move to the desert than to move mom to the tropics where she would get infection after infection.

EDIT -- As for the seniors in Hawaiian shirts, I completely agree with the reviewer. I think our society has become too damned casual. Naturally, I'm not for forcing women to wear uncomfortable shoes and I myself NEVER wear a tie. (I wear a mandarin collar and a necklace instead.) But would it really hurt people to put on a pair of slacks, socks, a decent pair of shoes, and a nice shirt when going out to a Michelin-rated restaurant?

I have seen tourists in TUBE TOPS and FLIP FLOPS dining at pricey Vegas restaurants. It's like a bad accident on the freeway. You don't want to look, but you can't help yourself.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Karen, do you YELP?
> 
> I am a Yelper & after TUG, it's the site I post on the most frequently with reviews.


I just stumbled upon it through a google search. This is the first time I've heard about it.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> My mother in law is very ill, and is going through surgery after surgery. It made a lot more sense for us to move to the desert than to move mom to the tropics where she would get infection after infection.
> 
> EDIT -- As for the seniors in Hawaiian shirts, I completely agree with the reviewer. I think our society has become too damned casual. Naturally, I'm not for forcing women to wear uncomfortable shoes and I myself NEVER wear a tie. (I wear a mandarin collar and a necklace instead.) But would it really hurt people to put on a pair of slacks, socks, a decent pair of shoes, and a nice shirt when going out to a Michelin-rated restaurant?
> 
> I have seen tourists in TUBE TOPS and FLIP FLOPS dining at pricey Vegas restaurants. It's like a bad accident on the freeway. You don't want to look, but you can't help yourself.


Sorry to hear about your mother-in-law. That's very nice of you to move here to help her out. 

I kind of have a different viewpoint of the "tacky tourist" than you do. I would imagine that anyone running a restaurant or a hotel here is very happy to have paying customers no matter how they may be dressed. Money coming in from poorly dressed people or finely dressed people is still money.  Tourism is the biggest industry here and the more tourists who come and spend money the better it is for everyone who lives and works here. 

I think that the maitre d', waiter, bellboy, deskclerk, or manager who makes EVERYONE feel welcome and appreciated, no matter how they may be dressed, is not only a nice person, but also an astute business person.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cindala said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far! We do plan to rent a car for the week, but since we have heard horror stories of navigating the traffic of the strip, we probably will want to walk to most places to eat.
> 
> Here are a few more questions hopefully someone can answer:
> 
> ...



1. Most of the time I haven't found reservations to be all the necessary, even at the higher end restaurants, unless you're going at the heavy demand times between 7-9 and on the weekend. Having said that I always feel that it's better to have a reseration than not but, if you're just out and about, it's not always as bad as some would make it seem. Without reservations expect to wait at least 30 minutes to be seated at mid to higher end restaurants. At least that's been our rule of thumb when deciding on a place to eat without a reservation. 

2. There are TONS of choices of places to eat in Vegas and on the strip from McDonalds to $250/plate meals. It just depends on what you're in the mood for at the time. 

3. Inside Planet Hollywood's Miracle Mile Mall, just a few steps from Marriott's Grand Chateau, there are several nice places for a simple breakfast that won't break the bank. One has changed names and I just can't recall the name off the top of my head right now. Inexpensive, simple and not bad but, not great either. LaSalsa (not sure of it's name either but has a large yard margarita sign) serves an inexpensive breakfast that was surprisingly decent and inexpensive. There's about half a dozen other restaurnants in Planet Hollywoods Miracle Mile Mall that serve a decent breakfast, reasonable prices and short lines (no lines most of the time) with inexpensive prices. 

4. Hated the Mirage buffet but, we're not buffet eaters to begin with and it's been maybe 5 years since we've been there. That's an eternity in Vegas time. Food is very subjective and what I hate others will rave about.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I have seen tourists in TUBE TOPS and FLIP FLOPS dining at pricey Vegas restaurants. It's like a bad accident on the freeway. You don't want to look, but you can't help yourself.



IMO, tube tops & flip flops are appropriate for the beach or lake, and possibly an amusement park (although I generally find tube tops to be in questionable taste at best). That said, I have a lot less aversion to dressing up (not a dress necessarily, but a dressy pants outfit) when it's below 90 degrees! I also don't mind dressing up if I'm just going out to dinner or a show, or dinner & a show, but I don't want to be dressed up when I'm hanging out in the casinos or walking up and down the Strip.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 6, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Bring the dress anyway (basic black, preferably), because Las Vegas still has a dress code, even if it isn't advertised. You will have a better time here if you're well dressed -- at the buffet, at the restaurants, in the casino, everywhere.
> 
> EDIT -- Basically, you cannot overdress for this town. If you both go everywhere "black tie" with Cartier watches and diamond cufflinks, the service and quality will blow you away. If you're in a mobility scooter with an oxygen tank, wearing double-knit polyester, not so much.



I disagree. For the money I would spend for all the accoutrement you mentioned above, I can pre-tip enough many times over and get better treatment than those who are decked out with diamonds and Cartier. And my money will be going to hard working individuals instead of corporate fat cats and diamond merchants. 

I do understand that being dressed properly is polite. My general attire in Vegas is khaki shorts and a button up shirt, as I usually visit during the warmer months. Out to a nice dinner, I wear khaki pants and a nicer button up shirt. And I almost always sit next to 20-somethings in jeans(sometimes ripped) and a button up shirt that pay with the same paper as I do, and receive the same service as I do. Want a great table, slip the hostess a 20.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 6, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I kind of have a different viewpoint of the "tacky tourist" than you do. I would imagine that anyone running a restaurant or a hotel here is very happy to have paying customers no matter how they may be dressed. Money coming in from poorly dressed people or finely dressed people is still money.



Not really. Not unless the tacky tourists are buying several bottles of wine, which I doubt.

Fine dining restaurants run on RAZOR THIN margins on food. They often employ one staff member for each diner, and have to turn the restaurant over at least twice to make a profit.

If a server breaks a plate, it often takes five entrées to pay for the broken plate.

The only money the restaurant really makes is at the beverage side. (Even Mickey-D's makes more money on Coke than Big Macs). I have a feeling the "tacky tourists" aren't buying $200 bottles of wine. And they're scaring off the kind of diners who DO buy $200 bottles of wine. So I disagree that "money is money."


----------



## jamstew (Aug 6, 2009)

Are there any good coffee shops in the casinos near Summer Bay?


----------



## Cindala (Aug 6, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> In general, dress like you want to.  I've seen men in shorts at very high end restaurants at night.  Women, no, at least not locals.  Women tend to wear capris or sun dresses.Fern



Yikes! Capri's in 100 degree heat? Nice Bermuda shorts and dressy sandals won't do?


----------



## jamstew (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, I'm done packing--3 pair of bermudas, 2 pair of capris, 1 pair of long pants & 1 linen dress plus assorted tops, including a couple with long sleeves in case I need them for the shows--Love, Le Reve & Fab Four Live :whoopie:


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 7, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Are there any good coffee shops in the casinos near Summer Bay?



We ate at the coffee shop ("World famous"...yeah right) at Bills Gambling Hall (adjacent Flamingo) in April.   Breakfast stuff was typical coffeeshop fair, prices average and service was ok.

Had the breakfast buffett at the Flamingo and it was not as good.   My wife is fond of the buffett at the LV Hilton, but it's not anywhere near SB.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm sure you will see some shorts, but generally only on men at night.  You may see a few women, but not many.  Its not the length of the item which makes it hot, btw, it is the material.  If you have any natural fiber bring that.

Fern 



Cindala said:


> Yikes! Capri's in 100 degree heat? Nice Bermuda shorts and dressy sandals won't do?


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 7, 2009)

Harrah's has a good one.  Probably lines, though.  For dinner you can get huge salads or a blackened prime rib sandwich (my fave) for $10-12. 

I've never had breakfast at  EllisIsland but imagine its good, cause Village Pub, their owner, does a good breakfast.  With a car, go to Blueberry Hill out Trop to the East. 



jamstew said:


> Are there any good coffee shops in the casinos near Summer Bay?


----------



## Cindala (Aug 7, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> I'm sure you will see some shorts, but generally only on men at night.  You may see a few women, but not many.  Its not the length of the item which makes it hot, btw, it is the material.  If you have any natural fiber bring that.
> 
> Fern



Good to know. I have time, but I'll keep my eyes open for some nice sun/casual dresses that are on sale now by us.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 7, 2009)

Too late for me about shorts vs. sundresses since I'm leaving for the airport in about three hours. I guess if I'm ridiculously under-dressed in bermuda shorts and a nice top, I'll hotfoot it over to the Fashion Show Mall and see what I can find.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 7, 2009)

If you are going downtown anyway, go to either the 777 Pub or the buffet in Main Street Station.  Both are good and reasonable.

Fremont Street Experience has some great free street performances this suummer, and some rock and roll shows on the cqanopy.  You can get more infi at http://lasvegasexperience.com

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Aug 7, 2009)

jamstew said:


> I may be too late since I'm leaving Friday.


 Jamstew is probably already at the airport or on her way to LV. She will be pleasantly surprised at our temperature today and tomorrow. I think I heard on the radio that we are setting a record today for the lowest high temperature (around 90, I think) for this date. Supposed to be in the low 90's tomorrow and then slowly creep back up to the low 100's.  It's very nice outside right now.


----------



## Cindala (Aug 7, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Too late for me about shorts vs. sundresses since I'm leaving for the airport in about three hours. I guess if I'm ridiculously under-dressed in bermuda shorts and a nice top, I'll hotfoot it over to the Fashion Show Mall and see what I can find.



Please do report when you get back what you observed as the 'dress code.'


----------



## jamstew (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm here, and yes, the temperature is amazing! Much cooler than home right now. I'm in Building 5, first floor, facing the courtyard and very close to the entrance, just as I asked for. Check-in (around 5:00pm) was a zoo--took almost 30 minutes, but everyone was very nice. Bellman brought me and luggage to the unit, which is lovely. I've taken a lot of pictures, which I'll try to upload and post when I get home. The closets are huge, but I was disappointed to find there's no jetted tub. The pool  just around the corner from my unit is unfortunately under construction. It's going to be really pretty when it's done and appears to be the feature pool. The others look much smaller on the property map.

I'm too tired to go out tonight, but there's a room service menu in the unit from Order Inn, so that's what I'm doing. The grocery shuttle is at 8:30 a.m., and I'll just have to suck it up and go! 

I haven't seen anyone in anything other than shorts & capris yet, but then again, I haven't been anywhere. Will report back on that.

Edited to add: The wireless internet works fine, but the password expires at midnight and you have to call and get a new one every day -- I wonder what that's about?


----------



## Karen G (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to Las Vegas!  Glad you made it.  I'm loving this weather, too.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 8, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Edited to add: The wireless internet works fine, but the password expires at midnight and you have to call and get a new one every day -- I wonder what that's about?




It's all about keeping the moochers from sucking up all your bandwidth. Have fun. The Alan Parsons Project is playing at Cannery tonight. That's where I'll be.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 8, 2009)

jamstew said:


> =edited to add: The wireless internet works fine, but the password expires at midnight and you have to call and get a new one every day -- I wonder what that's about?



When I was there, the same password was used everyday, but you will need to re log in daily.

Someone mentioned breakfast at Ellis Island. We went and enjoyed the $4.99 steak and egg breakfast.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 8, 2009)

stevedmatt said:


> When I was there, the same password was used everyday, but you will need to re log in daily.
> 
> Someone mentioned breakfast at Ellis Island. We went and enjoyed the $4.99 steak and egg breakfast.



I haven't logged out, and so far it hasn't kicked me off. I'm thinking about going to Ellis Island in the morning!


----------



## Cindala (Aug 11, 2009)

jamstew said:


> I'm too tired to go out tonight, but there's a room service menu in the unit from Order Inn, so that's what I'm doing. The grocery shuttle is at 8:30 a.m., and I'll just have to suck it up and go!



So jamstew, where have you been dining this week in Vegas?


----------



## jamstew (Aug 12, 2009)

Nowhere that I'd recommend :-D

Tea House at Imperial Palace--BLT was good but was $10
Victorian Room at Bill's Gambling Hall--omlette was dry & prime rib special just wasn't very good
Ellis Island Restaurant was a bright spot for breakfast
Cafe at Wynn (don't remember the name--it's on the right before you enter the theater if that helps). Had a berry parfait that was good but tiny
Planet Dailies at PH was edible. I was in a hurry, hungry and tired of looking for Earl of Sandwich, where I had planned to eat before Fab Four Live.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 15, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> People who dress well get more comps and upgrades at the casinos,...



That is total nonsense. You get comps and upgrades based on your play, not how you dress. It may have been true many years ago before the casinos tracked your play, but certainly is not true today. I am fully comped at all Harrah's properties and some others as well.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 15, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Sorry to hear about your mother-in-law. That's very nice of you to move here to help her out.
> 
> I kind of have a different viewpoint of the "tacky tourist" than you do. I would imagine that anyone running a restaurant or a hotel here is very happy to have paying customers no matter how they may be dressed. Money coming in from poorly dressed people or finely dressed people is still money.  Tourism is the biggest industry here and the more tourists who come and spend money the better it is for everyone who lives and works here.
> 
> I think that the maitre d', waiter, bellboy, deskclerk, or manager who makes EVERYONE feel welcome and appreciated, no matter how they may be dressed, is not only a nice person, but also an astute business person.



Having spent a lot of time in Las Vegas over the years as well as several other gaming venues, I guarantee you that the only thing they are interested in is the color "green" as in money. There was time that I very fondly remember when "dressing up" was the norm, and expected, for Las Vegas. That is definitely not the case today.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 15, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> 1. Most of the time I haven't found reservations to be all the necessary, even at the higher end restaurants, unless you're going at the heavy demand times between 7-9 and on the weekend. Having said that I always feel that it's better to have a reseration than not but, if you're just out and about, it's not always as bad as some would make it seem. Without reservations expect to wait at least 30 minutes to be seated at mid to higher end restaurants. At least that's been our rule of thumb when deciding on a place to eat without a reservation.
> 
> 2. There are TONS of choices of places to eat in Vegas and on the strip from McDonalds to $250/plate meals. It just depends on what you're in the mood for at the time.
> 
> ...



Doug,

You need to raise that upper limit on meal prices. The Paris has a hamburger place that sells a couple of burgers for $777.00 each. I have eaten there and they are on the menu. Here is a link to it:

http://www.parislasvegas.com/casino...ts-dining/plv-le-burger-brasserie-detail.html


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 15, 2009)

Several folks have mentioned IN-N-OUT Burger which happens to be one of my favorites though I never eat there when in Las Vegas. I just want to let those that don't know that IN-N-OUT Burger is a California chain and are all over the state. So if you visit California, you will not have any problem finding one. There is one just 5 minutes from my house. I first ate at one over 20 years ago at Hesperia, CA. on my way to Las Vegas.

We stayed at the Paris for 5 nights in June and ate the brunch at the Paris Buffet. This was our second time eating there. The first time we weren't very impressed so we didn't eat there again until our last visit. Unfortunately we left with the same impression the second time.


----------

